# Answers to Life: Meaning, Seeking Eternity, Purpose



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Honestly I know most likely that life in my form is if I should be VERY honest with myself meaningless but honestly I really love this mystic world that I've created for myself and I don't want to go away from it...


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

An endless world to explore in unusual ways kthxploxgief.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Kysinor said:


> Honestly I know most likely that life in my form is if I should be VERY honest with myself meaningless but honestly I really love this mystic world that I've created for myself and I don't want to go away from it...


“I don't paint dreams or nightmares, I paint my own reality.” 
― Frida Kahlo


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Sparky said:


> I have asked myself in my mind three questions about life before sleeping, and was surprised to find clear answers in the morning after waking up, so would like to share:
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> ...


Have you asked yourself these questions again lately? My answers usually change, at least the wording, if not the thought or feeling.

I'll try asking myself before I sleep too, and I'm not in a very good place spiritually, but for now I'll share my confused thinking.

We live in a world of duality. Life wouldn't exist without death. Truth wouldn't exist without lies. So the question of eternity, that is your human soul trying to grasp life without death. But there is no such thing, we all have to die (at least) once. That is one of the reasons why Jesus had to die, to show humanity that dying should not be avoided. That doesn't mean that the quest for eternity is a futile one - it just makes the whole journey nobler.

I die every day. I lie, cheat, and pretend every day. And I pray to be forgiven and created anew every day. There is no resurrection without death.

I used to agonize about my purpose. Now, I have the intuition that I may have been going about things the wrong way. The journey is what's important, not the destination. The questioning is more noble than the answering. The Way is the Truth is the Life. Finding your purpose is like taking a novel and only reading the end part. You don't get the full experience and the lessons in life that way.

In the first part of Journey to the West, Sun Wukong/Monkey King wonders why he was not allowed to just run and jump all the way to the West to retrieve the scriptures by himself. He had the power to leap great bounds, so what gives? The Goddess of Mercy insisted that he take the journey with the monk and the two other "demon" companions for many reasons. They were meant to learn a lot along the way, build rapport with each other, and live out their karma. The Goddess did not advise a shortcut. For the most part, the journey was long, tiring, and seemingly meaningless. The novel goes on for three volumes, or more than a thousand pages.

Sorry if I'm not making sense here. I lack proper sleep.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello dear @Sparky ,


It has come to my attention that you might not have noticed your threads being necroed. I apologize if this bothers you, but I would like to continue certain trains of thought. I'd been reading your threads from the oldest and I'm still at 2012 atm.


C.C., you may see my contributions in the 432 Hz Music Tuning, and Anime/Game/J-pop music threads. You may also direct me to threads where you might want my input.





With love and pizza,
Zero


P.S. I really hope this made you laugh. I was trying to be funny.


----------



## MerelyARumor (Feb 20, 2013)

Either you came to this world randomly,live a life full of suffering for no reason and will inevitably die and not be remembered because everyone that will remember you will also inevitably die ( none of us can escape the cosmic disasters in our future) , we all will disapear and the universe will become a giant void and be basically nothing. So everything you do is absolutely meaningless

OR , maybe you were created by God, and if you listen to him you will end up living eternally in some place where nothing bad can happen and there is 0 struggle and everyone is happy so there is no point in even living in that world , its like the curse of being immortal, you will eventually have done basically everything and will get bored and want it to be over with in your bland perfect world full of sameness,everything that made you unique is now irrelevant since a state of perfection needs no such things, your reward for ''being good'' is ALSO absolutely meaningless and nihilistic. Just a different kind.

maybe you are reincarnated as another human so you get another chance to suffer your whole life and die, until there is no more life in the universe.


Pick your poison, all the paths lead to nihilism


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

The meaning of life is death, and mine is too slow in coming. Excruciatingly, painfully slow.

I want someone to point a gun or a knife at me, and tell me my life purpose, that I will instantly die if I don't work towards it.

Who needs eternity? I just want an end to all the pain and the lies.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Meaning of life is to create beauty.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

SantaInSpace said:


> Meaning of life is to create beauty.


That's related to Actions of Life:

Basically, before taking any "life-changing" action, ask yourself: "is it for higher love? Is it for more life? Is it for Divine Expression (which can be the Woo-Aww-Wow, as from the Relationship Temperament)?" You will likely want a Yes to all three questions before taking action


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

MerelyARumor said:


> Either you came to this world randomly,live a life full of suffering for no reason and will inevitably die and not be remembered because everyone that will remember you will also inevitably die ( none of us can escape the cosmic disasters in our future) , we all will disapear and the universe will become a giant void and be basically nothing. So everything you do is absolutely meaningless
> 
> OR , maybe you were created by God, and if you listen to him you will end up living eternally in some place where nothing bad can happen and there is 0 struggle and everyone is happy so there is no point in even living in that world , its like the curse of being immortal, you will eventually have done basically everything and will get bored and want it to be over with in your bland perfect world full of sameness,everything that made you unique is now irrelevant since a state of perfection needs no such things, your reward for ''being good'' is ALSO absolutely meaningless and nihilistic. Just a different kind.
> 
> ...


Certain people come to Life to play-primary rest-secondary, and Return to rest-primary play-secondary (Ascended Reptilian beings)

Certain people come to Life to work-primary play-secondary, and Return to play-primary work-secondary (Energy beings)

Certain people come to Life to play-primary work-secondary, and Return to work-primary play-secondary (Sensor beings)

Certain people come to Life to play-primary work-secondary, and Return to play-primary rest-secondary (Reptilian beings)

Certain people come to Life to work-primary rest-secondary, and Return to rest-primary work-secondary (Ascended Energy beings)

For those unsure what this is about, please refer to Frequency Temperaments


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Sparky said:


> That's related to Actions of Life:
> 
> Basically, before taking any "life-changing" action, ask yourself: "is it for higher love? Is it for more life? Is it for Divine Expression (which can be the Woo-Aww-Wow, as from the Relationship Temperament)?" You will likely want a Yes to all three questions before taking action


I really missed your posts. Now I know why they are so well thought out.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't believe there is any objective meaning or purpose to life. As far as eternity goes, I think, in the far future, people will be able to upload their memories into computers. If technology only gets better from then on, we may find the closest thing to eternity.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Energumen said:


> I don't believe there is any objective meaning or purpose to life. As far as eternity goes, I think, in the far future, people will be able to upload their memories into computers. If technology only gets better from then on, we may find the closest thing to eternity.


People already upload their memories-experiences into the collective consciousness, and Sensors are natural "channelers" of that Collective Consicousness (such as being "gifted" in many areas). Their Energy Being Counterparts (Shadow Self, as in Cognitive Functions reversed) channel the Emotional Frequency Energetics into the 3D Reality (Emotions captured-displayed in Physical Form), such as finding someone emotionally attractive-"soul satisfying"-physically pleasing, and becoming a romantic partner of such person, then finding someone (of the same MBTI+ personality type) more physically-emotionally attractive-captivating.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

According to eddie redmayne, to live is to consume.

Personally i think the reason we incarnate into these bodies, contigent upon it not being forced upon us, is to experience virtual realities.

For the same reason you go to a movie theatre, listen to a story around a fire, read a book, play a video game, dream, use a vr headset. It presents an opprtunity to experience something you can't in your waking life, and our next higher up waking life doesn't have the same properties that this one does.

Why i chose a virtual reality where i go to a 9-5 job, and go home to watch netflix, or read, and then sleep everyday, repeat forever, idk, maybe that's something i just can't experience there. Or maybe I'm a criminal, and this is my punishment, the possibilities are endless here.

Speaking of this, edgar cayce said that "death in the material is birth in the spiritual and death in the spiritual is birth in the material". So this very well could be the afterlife of another realm, maybe this is related to the nine worlds of norse mythology, and death in one realm leads to birth in another.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Sparky said:


> People already upload their memories-experiences into the collective consciousness, and Sensors are natural "channelers" of that Collective Consicousness (such as being "gifted" in many areas). Their Energy Being Counterparts (Shadow Self, as in Cognitive Functions reversed) channel the Emotional Frequency Energetics into the 3D Reality (Emotions captured-displayed in Physical Form), such as finding someone emotionally attractive-"soul satisfying"-physically pleasing, and becoming a romantic partner of such person, then finding someone (of the same MBTI+ personality type) more physically-emotionally attractive-captivating.


Why do you keep on referring to "3D Reality" when we live in 4D, including the Time Dimension?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

This is an interesting serious discussion between an ENTP, INTP and an ENFP.It covered with a lot of depth to it.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Fennel said:


> Why do you keep on referring to "3D Reality" when we live in 4D, including the Time Dimension?


That's right, the events-objects of yesterday can be understood-used through the analysis-efforts of tomorrow, so information (emotional or Collective Consciousness) is 4D, and transcends the 3D realm. The 3D mentioned is referring to the manifestation of Emotional-frequency in a Physical form, as well as the channeling of Collective Consciousness into reality.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

Nature is an intensely mechanical system. Humans are just so easily blinded to the mechanistic nature of it.

There is no meaning. There are DNA molecules which exist in creatures and creatures are designed to survive long enough to pass the DNA molecule onto the next generation of creatures, and so on, for no reason whatsoever, until something finally intervenes and puts a stop to it.

All the while the creatures fighting to survive and reproduce are suffering and causing suffering in others, and if they become too consciously aware of their situation - as with humans - they must invent reasons as to why this isn't an entirely pointless endeavour.

Nature is a cycle of pain with no inherent meaning and life gives creatures just enough happiness to make them believe that they are grateful for the opportunity to play.

People see the obvious mechanics of nature at play but they don't want to see the underlying implications behind them.

If someone admits that life is inherently meaningless but argues also that life is still worth living then they are arguing that meaningless suffering is acceptable.

What meaning could possibly be worthy enough to justify the means by which it manifests itself on this planet? 
I don't know, but everyone else acts like they do.


----------



## Panorama (Jul 19, 2017)

Folsom said:


> If someone admits that life is inherently meaningless but argues also that life is still worth living then they are arguing that meaningless suffering is acceptable.
> 
> What meaning could possibly be worthy enough to justify the means by which it manifests itself on this planet?
> I don't know, but everyone else acts like they do.


A caveman once said Oooga BoooGah - meaninglessness at the time but profoundly Aristolian in the context of his existence.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Folsom said:


> Nature is an intensely mechanical system. Humans are just so easily blinded to the mechanistic nature of it.
> 
> There is no meaning. There are DNA molecules which exist in creatures and creatures are designed to survive long enough to pass the DNA molecule onto the next generation of creatures, and so on, for no reason whatsoever, until something finally intervenes and puts a stop to it.
> 
> ...


Meaning is there if you look for it, and it depends on what you are looking for-and where you look. For example, if you search for the history of England, you won't find it in a math book. If you read an encylopedia, the knowledge is lacking depth, and if you search inside the English History book, it's potentially lacking information from another perspective, like the Germans, or the French, or the Russians, or the Vikings-and-Finns, for example. 



Panorama said:


> A caveman once said Oooga BoooGah - meaninglessness at the time but profoundly Aristolian in the context of his existence.


Prairie dogs squeal upon seeing a predator, to warn other prairie dogs. In that one squeal, it contains information relating to the type of predator, its location, direction, and where it's going. It really depends on what you are looking for. 

---------

On an unrelated note: Ooga could be the names for the Pleiadian (or Love-primary Friend-secondary) people, in the Star Temperament, which I'm working on. Boogah is the name for the Sirian (Love-primary Work-secondary) people.


----------

